# Blue boat spotted near Fulton Headgate



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

...well maybe. A water resource engineer I work with saw something blue that looked like a kayak last Monday (before the high flow) in a debris dam near the Fulton Headgate on the South Platte River. The headgate is located near junction of 76 and 85 near Hazeltine Heights. Happy kayak hunting! :shock:


----------

